# I want the Movies I have recorded off my DVR



## abrennaman1 (Nov 2, 2005)

and I want to record them to DVD. How do you do this. I have a DVD burner in my computer but no actual recorder at the Dishplayer 522. I want to do this to free up space of course. I am new here so please go easy on the new guy.


----------



## DAMAC (Sep 20, 2005)

I used to have a Dish 510 and extracted the recordings using software and instructions found in a couple of Yahoo groups. I'm not sure if I am allowed to post their names on here or not. You can go to Yahoo Groups and search for Dish Network related groups and find them. I haven't kept up with what is being done with the 522, but I would say one of those groups will have the information you are looking for.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Last time I looked, there wasn't any way to offload the recordings, via networking, like you can with the 510. Maybe there has been advancements in that area, but I wouldn't hold my breath on it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Your only real option is to buy a stand alone DVD recorder and off load to it via one of the analog outputs on the back of the recorder.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Your only real option is to buy a stand alone DVD recorder and off load to it via one of the analog outputs on the back of the recorder.


Yup. Seconded. They're cheap now and work very well. I use a Liteon 5005

.....G


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry Guys.. removing the hack site references. Too close for comfort. Easy enough to find for those inclined off this site. Lets keep it to legit ways like DVD recording etc or next step is closing the thread.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I use my PC with a Hauppage WinPVR250 to make DVD quality MPEG2 files, then burn them to DVD. It does involve a D/A and an A/D conversion, but you can't tell from my DVDs.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I use my camcorder as an encoder, and transfer programs from my 721 to my computer, and then edit and burn DVDs. Works very well. Quality is very good.


----------

